# Want to find an Elk?



## themockingjaye (Sep 15, 2019)

...


----------



## caddis8 (Sep 10, 2007)

this is my new favorite thread.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

😂👌


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

So let me get this straight. You came on the forum asking for help and advice last year. I know that you got several responses. All willing to help for free. 

Now you are going to trade their advice for someone else's gear. :shock::shock::shock:

This will be a great thread !


----------



## bfr (Apr 26, 2009)

opcorn:


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

hunting777 said:


> So let me get this straight. You came on the forum asking for help and advice last year. I know that you got several responses. All willing to help for free.
> 
> Now you are going to trade their advice for someone else's gear. :shock::shock::shock:
> 
> This will be a great thread !


You forgot the part where she didn't recover the whole animal either.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Are you willing to pack all the meat out this time or just some of it? 

..


----------



## themockingjaye (Sep 15, 2019)

...


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

Yep you’re also the “girl” who openly admitted to wasting said bull elk on the mountain last year.

I was just thinking today it was time for that troll to fire up this account again. Funny on the timing


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I'm not going to defend anyone here for wasting meat but how many of you would of done much better on your first elk if you were by yourself. 

I've seen first time elk hunters almost waste the whole elk just because they were not prepared for a large animal and heat.

That along with those that choose to do the "gutless" method of hauling out meat and only take the choice cuts and leave half of the elk or deer sitting on the mountain? There is one member on here that considers the tenderloin as part of the guts since they are inside of the body cavity.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

Critter said:


> I'm not going to defend anyone here for wasting meat but how many of you would of done much better on your first elk if you were by yourself.
> 
> That along with those that choose to do the "gutless" method of hauling out meat and only take the choice cuts and leave half of the elk or deer sitting on the mountain? There is one member on here that considers the tenderloin as part of the guts since they are inside of the body cavity.


Who is this member? I want names!!


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

Critter said:


> I'm not going to defend anyone here for wasting meat but how many of you would of done much better on your first elk if you were by yourself.


Umm, 25+ years ago I was a 15 year old bucket a$$ kid and I didn't waste any meat on my first elk! A fine yearling cow. I gutted it, then cut off the quarters (hide on) then hauled it piece by piece up to the little honda 250 4 wheeler. Got the neck meat, rib meat, and everything. I didn't have youtube to teach me how to do it. I saw my dad gut a few deer but when you turned 14 you were on your own.

The important things are simple and the simple things are hard.

Also, this is my LEAST favorite thread!


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

I may have come off as being braggy above--not my intention. All I am saying is that with the incredible internet resources that hunters have today there is simply NO excuse to come unprepared to an elk hunt. Wanton waste of wildlife needs to be ticketed, I don't care if it's a cutsie female or a flat brimmed yuppy new hunter. Part of hunting is being prepared. This is not bowling or the local coed intermural soccer league. You are out there with a weapon taking a life--sh!t is serious and needs to be taken seriously!


----------



## Aznative (May 25, 2018)

This has to be a troll. Who on earth would go thru what she or he did last year knowing everyone either laughed at them or was pissed just to get on here and post this message? Either troll or just a crap starter. Either way if your real just do yourself a favor and don't make the same mistake twice. Also im sure from seeing most bulls taken on this site no one needs your spot. Until you prove to be a real hunter just read and take advice.


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

themockingjaye said:


> Yes you have that completely straight! I am willing to help out some of you old fogies here with advice, for free. but just like the advice I was given last year, you don't give out your secret locations away freely!


I will trade you this and you can keep the stuff in it as well :smile:


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Airborne said:


> I may have come off as being braggy above--not my intention. All I am saying is that with the incredible internet resources that hunters have today there is simply NO excuse to come unprepared to an elk hunt. Wanton waste of wildlife needs to be ticketed, I don't care if it's a cutsie female or a flat brimmed yuppy new hunter. Part of hunting is being prepared. This is not bowling or the local coed intermural soccer league. You are out there with a weapon taking a life--sh!t is serious and needs to be taken seriously!


Not to mention I specifically (and I was not alone) told her beforehand that it was a much larger task to pack out an elk over any distance than she expected, and that she should stick close to the trailhead if she didn't have reliable help lined up.

And Critter, I do appreciate a good Devil's Advocate. And in all of mockingjaye's prior posts I have strived to stay civil and helpful, rather than jumping down her throat. But this one, well, it was a line too far.

Based on how she wrote her elk report last year I don't believe for a second that she only left the backstraps and tenderloins on the mountain (ignoring for now the significant amount of neck/rib/trim meat that legally she didn't have to take). She originally wrote it in a way that was very clear that she left at least one hindquarter on the carcass--if not the hind and the shoulder of the side on the ground. In Alaska, that is a felony--and the troopers absolutely pursue those cases aggressively. Given the elevation and time of year she was at, when she gave her report less than 24 hrs after getting back, she still had time to go back and recover the meat. It would have been edible IMO. But she didn't. I will give her credit for acknowledging that a deer is a more feasible task than going after an elk again.

That is just part of it though. But the more heinous offense is here:

In my opinion, it is poor form to share information on a spot that somebody else provided to you, without that person's consent first. But to each their own. I gladly share not just general areas, but I have often given GPS coordinates--and I intend to continue to do so. And I know that some of those spots have then been shared on to others by people I gave the info to.

But here, not only is she representing that it is her "secret information" but that she will entertain offers from people to pay her via gear for her to share that info. Good hell. Not to mention the laughable fact that her hot info is on a bull that was present in a location on the last day of GS rifle a year ago. Totally tied to that tree, yep. No way anybody shot it on the GS muzzy hunt a month later. Or that it died over the winter from exposure, predators, etc.

Just wow. While I do think mockingjaye is a real person, I just cannot give her the benefit of the doubt anymore for being anything other than a troll.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Airborne said:


> Umm, 25+ years ago I was a 15 year old bucket a$$ kid and I didn't waste any meat on my first elk! A fine yearling cow. I gutted it, then cut off the quarters (hide on) then hauled it piece by piece up to the little honda 250 4 wheeler. Got the neck meat, rib meat, and everything. I didn't have youtube to teach me how to do it. I saw my dad gut a few deer but when you turned 14 you were on your own.
> 
> The important things are simple and the simple things are hard.
> 
> Also, this is my LEAST favorite thread!


Some have the knowledge of how to do the job at hand on a elk even if they have at last taken a deer. I shot my first elk after I had a dozen or so deer under my belt and knew what to do. Two days later we had him packed out of the canyon that he was shot in. Now there is a road into that canyon.

I have also seen hunters leave elk laying in the snow figuring that the snow will cool off the meat. Not to mention the hunter I know of who hiked a couple miles back to camp to get some help in gutting his elk.

People do stupid things.



Ray said:


> Who is this member? I want names!!


I wished I could remember his name. It was a number of years ago after the deer hunt when I came upon a couple deer where someone had only taken the hinds and back strap. We were discussing it here and he chimed in about anything that is inside of the body cavity is not fit to eat, tenderloins included.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

themockingjaye said:


> but just like the advice I was given last year, you don't give out your secret locations away freely!


After a comment like this, one has to question what it cost you?

I'll hang up and listen...


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

Critter said:


> Airborne said:
> 
> 
> > Umm, 25+ years ago I was a 15 year old bucket a$$ kid and I didn't waste any meat on my first elk! A fine yearling cow. I gutted it, then cut off the quarters (hide on) then hauled it piece by piece up to the little honda 250 4 wheeler. Got the neck meat, rib meat, and everything. I didn't have youtube to teach me how to do it. I saw my dad gut a few deer but when you turned 14 you were on your own.
> ...


People are crazy man... elk/deer heart is one of my favorite things. I finally tried tongue from a cow I shot last year, it was better than I expected it to be but not sure if it's something I'll always pull out.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

My garsh you guys, stop feeding the little troll. She worked you all(even me a little) so bad last year I'd of thought you would have learned. She is by definition...fake news:?


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

I was out of state/ incommunicado last year. Now I want to go back and read this past thread and figure out who was the most hoodwinked. 😉


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I'll tell anyone where the Elk are for free! I'll give you GPS coordinates too.-O,-


----------



## Bill_The_Butcher (Sep 21, 2017)

taxidermist said:


> I'll tell anyone where the Elk are for free! I'll give you GPS coordinates too.


I'll take those, please


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Sorry, some of you guys are letting a mockingjay get the best of ya when in the end, it is just as their handle implies. They are nothing but a Jay getting off by mocking all the guys behind a female avatar. Lol. The reason they are coming back is because of the rats nest they got stirred last year hahaha


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

oNE THING i WILL ADD TO THIS, IS THE WAY SOME OF THE ANIMALS ARE BROUGHT INTO THE PROCESSERS, mY GAWD i ALWAYS THOUGHT i KNEW WHAT THE 4 QTRS WERE, WELL I LEARNED SOME NEW CUTS , HAD ONE ELK SPLIT INTO THIRDS FROM SHOULDER TO BUTT, YOU GUESSED IT RIGHT THROUGH THE STRIPS--AWE THE STORIES I COULD TELL AFTER 50 YEARS OF CUTTING WIKD GAME. AND I CAN HONESTLY SAY I NEVER MIXED ANYONES DEER UP WITH SOMEONE ELSES OR TOOK ANY OF THE MEAT HOME. WONDER WHY THE PRICE IS HIGH? TAKE 3 GUYS A GOOD HOUR TO GO THROUGH 150 LBS OF LEAF COVERED FLY BLOWN, AND JUST PLAIN DIRTY CRAP. Think I'll go have my ribeye.---edit
This is a tad off subject but ????


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

hunting777 said:


> I will trade you this and you can keep the stuff in it as well :smile:


I need browns for composting so I'll take the $417 pile you can keep the wheeler.


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

MWScott72 said:


> I was out of state/ incommunicado last year. Now I want to go back and read this past thread and figure out who was the most hoodwinked. &#128521;


it was a long thread but you can mark me down as a non consumer of the BS.


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

MW,
Definitely go back and read the whole thread.
It is comedy gold!
You will soon find out who got hoodwinked by how much they defended ‘her’.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)




----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

MooseMeat said:


> Yep you're also the "girl" who openly admitted to wasting said bull elk on the mountain last year.
> 
> I was just thinking today it was time for that troll to fire up this account again. Funny on the timing


Imagine your surprise when you saw it. I bet you tooootally did not see this one coming!


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

This is going to get ugly. Best of luck folks.


----------



## Wire (Nov 2, 2017)

backcountry said:


> This is going to get ugly. Best of luck folks.


You forgot to mention comical also. Guess we'll see where this thread goes.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

This thread should be moved to the "humor" section.


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

I wish I had the time to go through last years thread and tally up who fell for ‘her’ story, who did not, and who practically treated it like a Tinder ad.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

It won’t take long to discover. Go do it shaner!


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

My favorite part of the fictional story is when the huntress finished off her bull by mag dumping her handgun into it. That was metal. I bet Johnnycake's glasses started steaming up when he read that part.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

colorcountrygunner said:


> My favorite part of the fictional story is when the huntress finished off her bull by mag dumping her handgun into it. That was metal. I bet Johnnycake's glasses started steaming up when he read that part.


Rookie move. Gotta go in and use your hands to really get the full joy of feeling the last pulse struggle between your fingertips.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

johnnycake said:


> Rookie move. Gotta go in and use your hands to really get the full joy of feeling the last pulse struggle between your fingertips.


:shock:


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

johnnycake said:


> Rookie move. Gotta go in and use your hands to really get the full joy of feeling the last pulse struggle between your fingertips.


I thought that move was reserved for young-of-the-year animals only. Maybe I've been doing it wrong.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Kwalk3 said:


> I thought that move was reserved for young-of-the-year animals only. Maybe I've been doing it wrong.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those get the teeth. Yearlings like spikes aren't worthy of the full treatment


----------



## Yard (Nov 22, 2010)

*Gutless Method*

Never mock the gutless method ... was taught this method by a meat butcher years ago. We always grab the tenderloins! There would be a lot less ruined meat if everyone used the gutless method ... Even the mythical "MockingJay" could of carried all of her elk meat out if she would of used the gutless method ... using the gutless method all of you meat is always on your pack and is extremely clean. We often pass hunters dragging quarters in the dirt ... ridiculous!


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Yard said:


> Never mock the gutless method ... was taught this method by a meat butcher years ago. We always grab the tenderloins! There would be a lot less ruined meat if everyone used the gutless method ... Even the mythical "MockingJay" could of carried all of her elk meat out if she would of used the gutless method ... using the gutless method all of you meat is always on your pack and is extremely clean. We often pass hunters dragging quarters in the dirt ... ridiculous!


Most here use the gutless method when warranted. I use it most of the time as I mostly backpack hunt, and still grab the liver, heart, tongue, tenders, rib meat and neck meat.

I think jay's method is referred to more accurately as the "meatless method."

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Yard said:


> Never mock the gutless method ... was taught this method by a meat butcher years ago. We always grab the tenderloins! There would be a lot less ruined meat if everyone used the gutless method ... Even the mythical "MockingJay" could of carried all of her elk meat out if she would of used the gutless method ... using the gutless method all of you meat is always on your pack and is extremely clean. We often pass hunters dragging quarters in the dirt ... ridiculous!


As long as those that are doing it keep on leaving edible meat on the mountain I'll keep on mocking it.

If you are dragging the meat through the dirt you are just as bad. I have dragged deer to the point that they no longer have any hair on their hide and didn't loose any meat.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I should say that I'll mock anyone that is using any method where meat is left on the mountain, gutless or any other way. 

But when you walk up onto a elk or deer that you can see had meat left on it like the front shoulders, neck, and ribs you have to wonder.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

I would guess that hunters that leave “some”meat on the mountain vs those that don’t leave any using the gutless method is 95% leave some 5% don’t. I’m in the 95% group. It’s pretty hard to get it all. If you’re using the gutless method it means you have your work cut out for you. Depending on my mood I’ll leave the neck, rib meat or both if I don’t feel good. Just being honest which is hard to come by on the internet. 

I’m definitely not defending the mockingjaye last year because her story seemed like serious bs and amateur at best.


----------

